# Why is the GF AR Super Compact cheaper?



## BuddhaLite (Nov 14, 2008)

The GF comes with Tiagra/105 and sells for $1,039.99
The 1.5 comes with Sora/Tiagra and sells for $1,039.99 
The 2.1 comes with Tiagra/105 and sells for $1,259.99 

So why the $220 price difference? Am I missing something or is it just last years model?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Different frames.


----------



## BuddhaLite (Nov 14, 2008)

Ray_from_SA said:


> Different frames.


I asked a LBS today while I was in there. The difference is an aluminium fork on the GF vs carbon on the Treks.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Not true. I own an AR super and it has a carbon fork and carbon stays.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

And if you closely, the Fisher is a rebadged final iteration of the LeMond Tourmalet. Not a bad thing. I guess Trek had to recoup some of their R&D costs somehow.

They couldn't do it with the "Min-Max" full carbons because there was no disguising that frame.


----------

